# S4 - Forward facing child seat



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I recently bought the ISOFIX retro fit kit and installed it earlier this week. Today we went out trying seats. Either the seat squab was too deep (meaning any support leg either would go upright or dug into the seat base) or the seat would need a top tether as it wasn't secure with just the ISOFIX.

I think on normal A4 seats it would be fine but the sculptured Recarco rear seats made making it difficult.

In the end we ended up with a conventionally fixed car seat. I thought that this wouldn't be as good but there's literally no movement when it's fixed in.

Of couse I wanted a seat that would offer good safety and some of the ones I've seen (very popular ones in fact) didn't seem to offer much side protection.

In the end we settled on the Recaro Young Sport. It's a 9 month to 12 year seat and offers good side protection until you turn it into a booster etc.

I know some people will think I bought it coz it's Recaro and for it's styling but that's their issue. I bought it as it seems to fit perfectly and offer very good protection.










The bonus (and this is obvioulsy secondary to the above) is that it's only Â£149.99, will last a long time and as far as a kiddy seat can, looks quite good.

I hope this is helpful to any other S4 owners who may be faced with a similar issue.

If anyone needs an ISOFIX kit for an A4 (I have both left and right) then let me know.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Couple of years ago there was a Which? report that slated the isofix seats as being not as safe as the good conventional ones on the market. As a result we bought a Maxi-Cosi seat and never looked back (it was forward facing  )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

When we tried the Britax Duo, it was clamped on the ISOFIX but it was simply a pivot point and the seat could move about 3" either way!

The option was to get the top tether (replace my rear parcel shelf) but it just wasn't confidence inspiring. The Recaro seems a more protective seat as well so I'm very happy.

They say ISOFIX stops people fitting seats incorrectly but I reckon with a little bit of common sense then the seat belt ones are fine. Unfortunately there are too many people out there with little or no common sense. :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

We've moved onto the lightweight easily transferable ones now, as Joshua is now 21mths old. The seat belt does all the work & although both our cars have Isofix, their is little point & these lighweight ones make so much more sense once the kiddie is big enough.

The bonus is that they don't mark the leather or leave creases, cracks or lines in the leather.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

The latest Which report had the new Maxi-Cosi Tobi as the best non-isofix seat. We did a test fit this weekend and it was solid. The seatbelt actually goes round the bottom of the seat and the top, not the traditional diagonal like other seats. They've also built in some funky new functionality like a correct tension indicator to show when the straps are correctly tightened, spring loaded shoulder straps that are held out of the seat when trying to put the baby in, easy recline mechanism, 7 point shoulder strap adjustments (rather than the usual 3 on most). Most retailers are sold out already, but we ordered one from BabiesRUs as they had a Â£20 off voucher this weekend to make it Â£144.99


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have to say ScoTTy we went out with the intention of buying an ISOFIX seat and ended up with a normal one.

Maxi Cosi Priori XP.

The guy at Halfords told us all about how ISOFIX seats get an artificially high rating because of the clamping system, but the seats themselves tend not to be as good.

Having talked us out of buying the one we were after (can't even remember now) he then proceeded to sell us a cheaper seat - that, in his opinion, was a better bet anyway.

Like you say, there is no movement at all in it.

Only problem we have now is that is a great fit in the A4, but now Pops has grown, it's not brilliant i nthe back of the TT and we could do with a less bulky model.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

hutters said:


> The latest Which report had the new Maxi-Cosi Tobi as the best non-isofix seat. We did a test fit this weekend and it was solid. The seatbelt actually goes round the bottom of the seat and the top, not the traditional diagonal like other seats. They've also built in some funky new functionality like a correct tension indicator to show when the straps are correctly tightened, spring loaded shoulder straps that are held out of the seat when trying to put the baby in, easy recline mechanism, 7 point shoulder strap adjustments (rather than the usual 3 on most). Most retailers are sold out already, but we ordered one from BabiesRUs as they had a Â£20 off voucher this weekend to make it Â£144.99


Graeme, was this in the TT (do you even still have the TT) or another car?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Maxi Cosi Priori XP.


That's the one. We've got two of these as I'm too lazy to move them about between cars.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> > The latest Which report had the new Maxi-Cosi Tobi as the best non-isofix seat. We did a test fit this weekend and it was solid. The seatbelt actually goes round the bottom of the seat and the top, not the traditional diagonal like other seats. They've also built in some funky new functionality like a correct tension indicator to show when the straps are correctly tightened, spring loaded shoulder straps that are held out of the seat when trying to put the baby in, easy recline mechanism, 7 point shoulder strap adjustments (rather than the usual 3 on most). Most retailers are sold out already, but we ordered one from BabiesRUs as they had a Â£20 off voucher this weekend to make it Â£144.99
> ...


Kell, it is for Sue's car, the [cough] MG ZT [/cough]. I *may* have occasional use for it in the TT (yes I still have it) so if it doesn't fit in the back it will probably go in the front with the airbag off for the < 2 mile journey from nursery to home. Apparently this is ok. The only car they know it won't fit in is a Volvo as the seatbelts are too short.

The Tobi is the successor to the Priory. The only reason it didn't come top in Which was it's not isofix. Like you the salesperson talking to us wasn't that enthralled by isofix seats overall.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Interesting about the Volvo comment. One comment I've heard from a couple of different places is that most Audi's are very family friendly. The belts in them are a bit longer than the average and of course you have the ratchet system.

I was pi55ed off when I found the S4 didn't have ISOFIX (despite the brochure saying it was standard) but now I'm not bothered at all.

p.s. I've found a buyer for my ISOFIX kit.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Interesting about the Volvo comment. One comment I've heard from a couple of different places is that most Audi's are very family friendly. The belts in them are a bit longer than the average and of course you have the ratchet system.
> 
> I was pi55ed off when I found the S4 didn't have ISOFIX (despite the brochure saying it was standard) but now I'm not bothered at all.
> 
> p.s. I've found a buyer for my ISOFIX kit.


It comes as standard. However you still have to spec it. I thought about it for mine, even though i dont have kids. I thought it may come in handy when coming to sell it. In the end i thought bollox and left it off.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I have the same problem in my A4. It has the leather sport seats.

The isofix seat used with a belt has to be so tight it does dent into the leather. Isofix fitting on its own lets the seat rock as you say.

(the isofix on the TT dented the leather the same but the seat was solid)

Luckily my lad is in a light weight support now but it will 12 months before the girlie is out of it!

I could not get a seat to fit tightly without extreme pressure to wedge it in so it does not move (I mean me pulling full weight on the lap belt part as I fit the seat.

andy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

DXN said:


> I have the same problem in my A4. It has the leather sport seats.
> 
> The isofix seat used with a belt has to be so tight it does dent into the leather. Isofix fitting on its own lets the seat rock as you say.
> 
> ...


That's how ours is fitted - you pull it as tight as possible and then clamp it in place. however, after that there's a lever that you slide across which clamps it even tighter.

Very hard to get youself into position to even be able to do it in the TT though.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting about the Volvo comment. One comment I've heard from a couple of different places is that most Audi's are very family friendly. The belts in them are a bit longer than the average and of course you have the ratchet system.
> ...


Standard (or no cost option) on B7 RS4s but not on B6 S4s. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Ahhh Sorry thought it would have been the same through the range. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What you doing posting in a child seat thread anyway? :roll:

You're buying a five seat family car and now posting in here. People will start talking! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just like to cover any eventualities 

Oh and im getting close to being on the first page  Jonah is gunna take abit of catching though


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

out of interest - can you deactivate the passenger airbag on the S4/S4 cab? Not sure what model year but it'd be 04 I think.

I'm assuming you can, but have been suprised how many cars don't have this feature as standard.

Matt


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Couple of years ago there was a Which? report that slated the isofix seats as being not as safe as the good conventional ones on the market. As a result we bought a Maxi-Cosi seat and never looked back (it was forward facing  )


I was at Mothercare on saturday doing the car seat and buggy thing (I know, i know, i know :roll: :roll: :roll: ).

Need to find a light rear facing baby seat/carrier that can go isofix in the E46 and normal fix in Amandas 206 (that is going to be changed at some point depending on house move. Seems Britax and Recaro profi are best suited.

Going back for a full fitting soon. Will check out Maxi cosi.

The Mamas and Papas 'Travelling Solution' we were recommended was heavy, bulky, complicated and way too expensive, so we are going for a lightweight Maclaran XT buggy that is light and folds small.

Isofix seems to polarise views and it's all a bit of a minefield of choices. Not as interesting as speccing a car/boat or Hi fi. :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We bought the Audi isofix car seat which fits in the TT, but we also use it in the Laguna Estate, works fine for us, never had any issues with isofix personally.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

The latest Which? report on child seats is available here

A must-read for all parents IMHO as a quick survey of the "other dads" at a recent 3rd birthday party showed that very few knew about the new law relating to car seats. My two boys are currently in a Jane Indy Plus (my 3 year old) and a Britax Duo Plus (my 18 month old). The Britax is excellent, easy to fit and scores well in the Which test (as do most Isofix seats). The Jane is a bit more fiddly, seems a bit more "flimsy" and scores less well in Which (it wasn't in the test last year).


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Steve_Mc said:


> The latest Which? report on child seats is available here
> 
> A must-read for all parents IMHO as a quick survey of the "other dads" at a recent 3rd birthday party showed that very few knew about the new law relating to car seats. My two boys are currently in a Jane Indy Plus (my 3 year old) and a Britax Duo Plus (my 18 month old). The Britax is excellent, easy to fit and scores well in the Which test (as do most Isofix seats). The Jane is a bit more fiddly, seems a bit more "flimsy" and scores less well in Which (it wasn't in the test last year).


Interesting reading, thanks for that. Still on the rear facing Maxicosi at the moment - but I've got an ISOFIX seat in mind in the not-to-distant future.

Trying to get a child seat in the TT, and strap it in and all that carry on, would have been hard work. Miss the TT, but 5 doors do make life easier.


----------

